

David Foster Wallace: This is Water - gammarator
http://vimeo.com/65576562

======
hudibras
DFW was a graduate student in philosophy for a time, even after he was a
published writer. Reading this or watching the video about what is essentially
his personal philosophy really enriches the reader's understanding of his
prior work, including _Infinite Jest_.

And, of course, it also makes his eventual suicide even more tragic.

------
doug1001
if you are a DFW fan, this is gem. I recall reading IJ in 1997--absolutely
like nothing i had ever read, and not just because it was a novel with
footnotes and some of those footnotes had footnotes. Extraordinary work of
art. Realizing that no more is to come from DFW is deeply sad.

